# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  "jednostruki" pojas i autosjedalica

## frka20

molim pomoć, u autu citroen xsara (98g) na stražnjem sjedalu postoje pojasevi koji su "jednostruki"
imam bebu od gotovo 12mj (10kg) i autosjedalicu od 0-13kg PP (i bazu - nije isofix) - na koji način sigurno mogu vezati 
autosjedalicu obzirom na taj pojas? 
imam i dijete od 7 g, (22kg, oko 130cm visine) i booster za nju, kako pak to učvrstiti??
postoji li kakav link sa slikama? pomoć!

----------


## S2000

frka, sto su tocno jednostruki pojasevi? Da li mislis na pojaseve u dvije tocke vezanja (koji bi ti da se vezes isli samo preko zdjelice, preko kljucne kosti nema nista)?

----------


## Jainina

Ovo i mene zanima. Da li je moguce ucvrstiti AS 9-18 sa pojasom u dvije tocke vezanja?

----------


## rahela

> Ovo i mene zanima. Da li je moguce ucvrstiti AS 9-18 sa pojasom u dvije tocke vezanja?


ne znam ni za jednu sjedalicu koja se može učvrstiti pojasom u 2 točke

ako se dijete mora voziti na mjestu (obično je to srednje mjesto u autu) gdje je pojas u 2 točke, onda se vozi bez ikakve sjedalice, bez boostera, bez "jastuka" pod guzom...

----------


## trampolina

A koliko je siguran taj način vezivanja za dijete od 22 kg i 128 cm (6.5 g)?

Pitam jer za sada najmlađu (16mj) vozim na suvozačevom mjestu u obrnuto od smijera vožnje u kombiniranoj brevici ali bi je rado prebacila otraga.

Opcija mi je ili šestogodišnjaka staviti u sredinu s pojasom u dvije točke ili kupiti novo auto, što nam je sad prilično komplicirano.

Postoje li koji testovi s pojasom u dvije točke?

----------


## klaudija

koliko je sigurno da se dijete vozi u sredini vezano pojasom u 2 tocke? moji se zasad voze ovako malac je naprijed u jajetu, 3,5-godisnjakinja u sjedalici 9-18 i 6-godisnjakinja u busteru s naslonom. mali je prerastao jaje pa bi ga prebacila iza, pa da se curka od 6 vozi u sredini. idemo na put i ne znam kako je najbolje skombinirat.

----------


## S2000

> A koliko je siguran taj način vezivanja za dijete od 22 kg i 128 cm (6.5 g)?
> 
> Pitam jer za sada najmlađu (16mj) vozim na suvozačevom mjestu u obrnuto od smijera vožnje u kombiniranoj brevici ali bi je rado prebacila otraga.
> 
> Opcija mi je ili šestogodišnjaka staviti u sredinu s pojasom u dvije točke ili kupiti novo auto, što nam je sad prilično komplicirano.
> 
> Postoje li koji testovi s pojasom u dvije točke?


koliko mladje ima kg? (ova od 16 mj)

evo nesto:
Zašto se nije dobro vezati pojasom s dvije točke vezanja?

Pojas s dvije točke vezanja nije dovoljno siguran ni za odrasle, a kamoli za djecu. Pojas s dvije točke vezanja ne osigurava gornji dio tijela pa će u slučaju frontalnog sudara gornji dio tijela nastaviti putanju prema naprijed. Zbog tog pokreta mogu nastati ozbiljne povrede kičmene moždine, a i glava tako vezanog putnika može udariti u prednja sjedala i ozbiljno se ozlijediti. Kod djece ovakav način osiguranja ima još jedan nedostatak - pojas često ne prelazi preko kostiju zdjelice već ide preko trbuha, što u slučaju sudara može dovesti do ozbiljnih povreda unutarnjih organa.*

Pojas s dvije točke vezanja sigurniji je samo od nevezanja.*

----------


## S2000

koliko me dalje znanje sluzi, i sjecanje jednog razgovora s Ancicom... u Europi se sve sjedalice moraju vezati s pojasem u tri tocke. U Americi postoje i sjedalice koje se mogu vezati s pojasom u dvije tocke, ali one imaju gornju sponu kao trecu tocku vezanja. Gornja spona je traka koja je s jedne strane spojena s vrhom naslona sjedalice, a s druge ima kuku ili kopču koja se zakači za to primjerenu kuku u vozilu. Koristi se kod sjedalica koje se montiraju ISOFIX sustavom. Montiranjem gornje spone postiže se učvršćenje sjedalice u tri točke.  Dakle, na nasem trzistu jedine sjedalice koje imaju gornje spone su one koje se u donje dvije tocke pricvrscuju isofiksom.  Pretpostavljam da vi nemate isofix kuke na srednjim sjedistima.

----------


## Cathy

Koliko se ja sjećam MC Priori 9-18 kg, stariji model (za sadašnji nisam sigurna) u uputama je imao mogućnost vezanja pojasom u dvije točke.

----------


## trampolina

E hvala ti s2000, otprilike sam to i pretpostavljala.

Za sada ga još uvijek držim gdje je.

Mlađa ima 10kg, jedino mi je sad malo frka što ne znam do koliko je mogu držati u brevici u obratnom smjeru. Guglam i ne nalazim, ali pretpostavljam da može još malo (zvoni mi u glavi 12-13, ali nisam sigurna).

Postoji li način da se ugradi srednji pojas u tri točke? Je li to itko ikad radio? Ako postoji, pretpostavljam da bi to trebao biti ovlašteni serviser, ili može bilo koji meštar?

----------


## S2000

Kombinirane su obicno do 10 ili 13 kg u suprotnom smjeru, a onda se moraju prebaciti u smjer voznje (izuzetak neki modeli koji mogu sve do 18kg u suprotnom). Koji je tvoj model Brevice, mozemo pokusati naci upute. Ili imas mozda sacuvanu naljepnicu na sjedalici, mislim da i na njoj pise.

----------


## trampolina

Nemam ništa od naljepnica, gledala sam.

Brevi grand prix, 2009.

Nisam ni inače zadovoljna njome, teško je montiram. Ali za sad mi paše jer je kombinirana.

----------


## S2000

Za taj model sjedalice nalazim i one 0/I (koje su do 10 kg u suprotnom smjeru), ali i one grupe 0+/I koje su do 13 kg u suprotnom smjeru.

----------


## frka20

ne znam kako bih objasnila, al pod "jednostrukim" mislim da npr. kad bih se ja sjela iza i vezala se pojasom onda bi mi taj pojas išao preko ključne kosti i to je to.
jel moguće da uopće postoji takav pojas?

----------


## trampolina

> Za taj model sjedalice nalazim i one 0/I (koje su do 10 kg u suprotnom smjeru), ali i one grupe 0+/I koje su do 13 kg u suprotnom smjeru.


Hvala  :Smile: 

Još ću je malo vozit ovako, zbilja nem gdje s njom :/
Valjda će se moći ugraditi srednji pojas, ili možda cijela stražnja klupa s drugog modela fiata  :Grin:

----------


## S2000

Frka, jel takav samo na sredini? Da nesto nisi predvidila? Cudno mi je to.. Npr nama u Versu srednji pojas ide iz krova auta, ali ga je potrebno u sjedalu zakaciti na jos dvije tocke da bi bio u tri tocke. Znaci potegne se iz krova, na jednoj stani sjedala ide u jednu kopcu, i onda ide s druge strane sjedala u drugu kopcu. Da mozda tvoj nije takav? Mozda ti je jedna kopca (ova manja pomocna) upala izmedju sjedala pa ju ne vidis? Jel ti se cini da imas viska kvacica na tom pojasu?

----------


## S2000

Na ovo mislim- pogledaj video: http://youtu.be/dq6exkGTCZ8

----------


## frka20

> Na ovo mislim- pogledaj video: http://youtu.be/dq6exkGTCZ8


definitivno ću bolje pogledati u autu - al poprilično sam sigurna da nema nikakvog malog nastavka...i da, na ovom videu je taj "jednostruki " pojas na koji mislim
uglavnom, mogu i uslikati pa staviti fotku ...stvarno bi voljela riješiti taj problem

----------


## S2000

Ma vjerojatno onda imas i trecu tocku, samo treba naci sto ide u sto. Sigurna sam da ce ti i mehanicar znati pomoci ukoliko ti ne uspijes naci.

----------


## bijelko

podižem temu...

kako ste riješile postavljanje sjedalica?

kod nas je takodjer problem srednji pojas u dvije točke, isofixa nema.
imamo jedno dijete od dvije godine u as kiddy 9-36, jedno od 5.5g u graco boosteru s naslonom i stiže beba, znači bit će jaje. ne znam još koje.

prednje sjedalo nije opcija jer se zračni jastuk ne može isključiti, u servisu smo pitali da ugradimo isofix u sredinu ali ne može se, a niti pojas u tri točke. eventualno da to samo nekako napravimo ali ne usudimo se, pretpostavljam da to ne ide samo tako. promjena auta nije opcija još sigurno neko vrijeme.

kakva je sad situacija, postoji li koja sjedalica za bilo koji uzrast da se može skopčati pojasom u dvije točke?
znam da se to nikako ne preporučuje ali ne vidim drugo rješenje...

----------


## rahela

ajoj bijelko

znam što ti trebam odgovoriti, ali mi je tako teško  :Undecided: 

ako se ne može ugraditi pojas otraga da bude u 3 točke vezanja (a to ipak provjeri još negdje) onda nasjtarije dijete može naprijed - u boosteru, sa što odmaknutijim sicem unazad (da bude što udaljeniji od zračnog jastuka) - a i to provjeri još jednom može li se isključiti
a dvoje manje djece su otraga, svako u svojoj sjedalici vezano pojasima u 3 točke vezanja
najstariji koji će biti naprijed mora biti u sjedalici primjerenoj uzrastu (booster s naslonom), sjedalo pomaknuto natrag, s tim da paziš da ako je skroz pomaknuto, provjeri da mu pojas ide pravilnom putanjom (da ne bi pojas ostao ispred njega, jer je sjedalo "otišlo" previše natrag)

pliz provjeri još negdje za zračni jastuk i ugradnju pojasa
ugradnju pojasa pitaj u nekoj dobroj mehaničarskoj radionici, ne nužno u ovlaštenom servisu auta
ako postoji predispozicija za pojas, onda je ugradnja jednostavna i sigurna

----------


## bijelko

hvala ti na brzom odgovoru!

baš me strah toga  :Unsure:  a za sad si ne možemo priuštiti mijenjanje auta, eventualno ako nam uleti neka zamjena

za pojaseve smo poprilično sigurni, mada ćemo svakako provjeriti na više mjesta. to smo za sad pitali samo u servisu, a za zračni jastuk kod majstora. on ga je spojio na računalo pa je automatski branilo tu opciju. ma luda sam već, svo vrijeme smo bili sigurni da se može ugraditi isofix a na kraju ništa  :Mad: 

inače, radi se o audiju A4, punoljetnom

joj koja opcija, da ne povjeruješ... dođe mi da nekako izbacimo taj zračni jastuk iz auta  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

